# Recharging non rechargeable alkaline batteries



## yuandrew (Apr 15, 2003)

Last night, I recharged some Energizer brand batteries and some Ray o Vacs (not the rechargeable ones). I just inserted them in the charger and let them charge. All 8 charged up ok and without any exploding but I haven't tested how long they last. The Energizers just fit in the charger and make contact but the Ray o Vacs either needed the wrapper around the top peeled off to make contact with the charger terminals but if you think that they may explode when charged, you can just tape wires to the contacts and wedge the other end of the wires under the charger terminals. I used a Ray o Vac Renewal charger (model PS-1) 

Scroll to the bottem of the page to see the chargers models. 
I haven't tried charging Durcells but I experiment with them soon and tell you the results.


----------



## yuandrew (Apr 15, 2003)

Sorry, posted too early.

I forgot to ask if any of you tried charging batteries like this?


----------



## FalconFX (Apr 15, 2003)

Whoa... I hope you know that you DO run the risk of exploding or leaking them, and possibly injuring yourself or damaging your property in the process... 

These guys are not meant to be rechargeable. Some chargers like the Reiltek (sp?) put so little trickle charge into them that it's almost negligible. 

Just don't wanna see someone get hurt, that's all...


----------



## LED_ASAP (Apr 15, 2003)

Normal alkalines can be charged a few times if you use SLOW charger---those you charge for 15hours--- AND charge them when there is still at least 1/4 capacity left (A completely depleted battery will not hold the charge well and the "capacity" will be low). But they are not designed to be recharged, and the main problem is you generate gas during the recharging process and the pressure will build up inside the battery---unlike the NiCd or NiH, alkalines have no pressure release valve and no catalyst to absorb the gas. Eventually you will cause some leak and damage your electronics. Considering how cheap those batteries are, it is really not worth the risk of charging them.


----------



## Brock (Apr 15, 2003)

You can tickle charge alkaline batteries if done really slow, like under 20mA. They also won't recharge if you run them to dead.

Having said that I don't recommend anyone do this. If I ever do charge them I check them every 30 min or so, if they get really warm, I toss them in my used battery pile. Seriously they could explode if you charge them to fast, it is a dangerous thing to do.


----------



## Empath (Apr 15, 2003)

The terminology is 'refresh' or 'rejuvenate'. Recharging would indicate that you returned them to the original chemical state, which you haven't. You've temporarily broken down some of physical and chemical barriers that develop through use. You might have permitted more effective use of the remaining chemical reaction, but it's at the risk of damage to your equipment by compromising the mechanical integrity of your cells.


----------



## yuandrew (Apr 15, 2003)

Well, I'm back. Yes I do know that regular batteries can leak or explode if charged. I did find an old thread on this site called battery comparasion (you can probably search for it. Some people on that thread have charged their non rechargeables so I don't think I am alone here.

I remember seeing a TV infomercial a long time ago (back in 94 I guess) about a charger called the "Super Charger" . It was actually made to charge alkaline non-rechargeables. I also found other brands of chargers on the battery comparasion thread. 

I guess that you can charge regular batteries if you do it slowly (trickle charge) and don't drain the battery more than 1/4 of the way. Some of the batteries I have won't accept a charge because I fully discharged them. I left the batteries in my charger overnight until the charging light went out. I tried them in a flashlight and it lit brightly. I remember the light was very dim before I started. My charger takes overnight to charge. I think a 2 hr quick charger is a big no no for alkalines. I don't own any Ni-MHs right now


----------



## jimbob (Apr 15, 2003)

I don't think anyone here would recommend charging non-rechargeables. It's a potential risk, and if you try running that light a little longer, you'll also notice that it doesn't really hold much of a charge after charging. Even with those chargers made specifically for charging(recycling) these alkalines, studies have shown them not to perform well. Unless you want to risk something blowing up or even just a leak for a little extra juice, I truly don't recommend it. I think alkalines are cheap enough now, that you don't need or want to put yourself or anyone else for that matter, at risk of injury.


----------



## MacGyver (Apr 15, 2003)

I have one of those 'Buddy L Superchargers' for regular alkaline cells, 'cuz I found it new at a surplus store for $10CDN. Yes it will 'refresh' cells especially if you touch them up after every use and don't let them run down far. But don't expect 100% recovery and don't even bother trying near dead cells.
I had to try charging alkalines for the same reason I try everything I do..for the heck of it to see what'll happen /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/poke2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## zmoz (Apr 15, 2003)

It's quite easy to find AA NiMh's for under a dollar a peice now. (I got 40 1800mah's for 63 cents each recently) Why not just get some of them? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Kristofg (Apr 16, 2003)

I have one of those rechargers for normal alkaline's too, I bought it pretty cheap at around €15 a year ago. It takes a very long time to charge batteries (12 hours for AA, 40+ hours for C, depending on how much energy is left in them) and it only works if the batteries have more than 50% energy left. It does work though and I usually use it to charge batteries which come supplied with remote controls. They don't require much power and giving them a fresh charge about every six months keeps them running longer. I wouldn't reccomend buying alkalines to use them with these chargers, but they do prolong the life of the alkalines you have and since most electronics equipment comes supplied with a set of batteries which normally gets thrown away after use, they do tend to repay for themselves.
It helps the environment a little too as I now get several years of use out of these batteries as opposed to having to buy a new set of rechargeables for each device


----------



## yuandrew (Apr 16, 2003)

Well, back again. I charged more batteries last night (6 Ray-o-Vacs AAs). Still no leakage. I tried some Radio Shack alkalines but they were old ones and did not accept any charge. They did light the charge light up but the light went out after a few seconds. I also found a Duracell but it was already beginning to leak ( it had been sitting in my drawer for several months ) so it got trashed. I try a Duracell later.

Zmoz, where did you get those Ni-mhs and what brand are they? They sound like a good deal at 63 cents a cell. Normally when I see Ni-mhs, they are 8 dollars for a pack of 2 (the Energizer Accu-Charge brand). That sounds like a rip-off now ! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## zmoz (Apr 16, 2003)

I got them from newark.com, although I beleive they have raised the price after I bought them. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif If you look around a little they should be pretty easy to find for $1 each or so. Mine are "Dynacharge" from duracell. Also ebay has them for pretty cheap.


----------



## shiftd (Apr 16, 2003)

Don't trickle charge non rechargeable batteries for more than an hour. You are running a risk of getting your battery to explode. I once charge a duracell type battery and it exploded. Sure, it does not explode as soon as you take it from the charger, it waits for 5 to 10 minutes and then schmack.... buccc...duankkkk. Well, not that rigorous, but it sure will damage you if you are nearby, like a grenade will do.


----------



## Photon (Apr 18, 2003)

Saitek has a smart charger that will recharge regular alkaline batteries. However, some batteries, such as Energizer, will not take a charge. I have one, and am pleased with it.


----------



## Mednanu (Apr 22, 2003)

Nothing wrong with experimenting within reason. I've done this before - some batteries charged while others turned into firecrackers !!! I always put the charger under, and surrounded by some very heavy, non-flammable objects, and always <font color="red">*counted*</font> on an explosion. When It didn't happen, I had fresh batteries, when it did.....well that was just fun too.

It didn't turn out too effective (as was expected), but I'm glad I tried it just as a proof of concept. But I'd rather be able to leave the house while my store bought (UL listed) Nimh or Li-ions are charging, without having to worry about coming back to a charred domicile. It's worth the extra money to me not to have to worry about it (and for the markedly improved performance received from <font color="green">*actual*</font> rechargeable batteries). /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif


----------



## FalconFX (Apr 22, 2003)

Saitek's Eco Charger's trickle charge is so low (I believe less than 50ma) that it's usually safe for most batteries. Before the CCrane or Maha perfected its capacity tests, the Eco was pretty cool to use as a battery checker.


----------

